# TOKYO | Tokyo Station Yaesu 1-Chome East District Redevelopment | 250m | 51 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Construction board








Location









update
















@YaesuTerminalH , kiriken2022


----------



## Martinberg (11 d ago)

I wish that I won to go tokyo


----------



## Kamyima (3 mo ago)

51 floors or 41 floors? If they’re confirmed 41 floors, roughing 18 months to top out? Lol


----------



## 8y8 (10 d ago)

Oh well. As much as I love Tokyo, this is not one of the best looking towers. I do love it though, how the areas around the major train stations are getting major revamps with new high density developments.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks thick


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

250 meters building?


----------

